# Puppy Cockapoos and Toddlers...



## Burnsey (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi All - 

First time poster. I am looking for an honest opinion here. Please tell me how it is.
So our family of 5 is looking for a dog to introduce into our home. It is my wife, 3 kids (4,5 & 7) and myself. I have been looking for a poodle mix that might work well for my situation. I have looked at Goldendoodles, Malipoos, Cockapoos etc. All 3 on paper have what I am looking for in a family dog (temperament, good with kids etc.) but I am thinking Cockapoo because of the size since it a splits the difference between the two. Not too small like the Maltipoo and not a large dog like the Goldendoodle (Unless I went with a Mini or Medium size).
The breeder I have been in contact with breeds F1 Cockapoos that should be in the 18-22 lbs range. I have also found a breeder that has F2s in the 15-20 lbs range. The F1 Breeder has a long standing and good reputation of breeding well tempered dogs. I have read pages of very positive reviews on this breeder. I dont know much on the F2 breeder. 
So my question is this.... Given the high energy nature of my young children do you think it would be OK to introduce a cockapoo puppy into our house hold. I will add this will be our first puppy and first dog for that matter. We have been reading, researching and preparing ourselves as much as we can for the past 3-4 months. I also dont want to fail or put the puppy or kids in an unfair situation. I do feel we are ready to make a life time commitment to a dog but just trying to find the best fit.
I have conflicting feelings on the subject. I go between getting a new puppy and a 6-12 month old shelter dog. I am just trying to think of the transition period. If I introduce a puppy then the puppy can adapt to the kids as they grow up together. If I get an older shelter puppy I worry that the transition may not go as well given the puppy is older, may be harder to train and may not be as socialized etc. etc....
I am hoping you all can give me some feed back and opinions. Be as frank or brutally honest as you want. I want to make as well of an informed decision as I possibly can. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought our first dog when my 3 children were exactly the same age as yours. As long as you have time to take your puppy to training classes and I would advise buying a crate so your puppy can have some quiet time. I am sure your pup will love being in the centre of your family and your children will have a lot of fun with their new puppy.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I do admire you for doing your research - so many people go into dog owning without thinking it through properly but it sounds as if you are well prepared.

I can't comment about bringing a puppy into an environment with young children because mine have all left home now  so hopefully someone else can advise how to manage the biting stage with young children about (I am also a first time dog owner so I am presuming all dogs go through this stage).

My first thought however was that the parentage of your new puppy is so important and with a rescue dog, you don't know what you are getting and what issues the dog will already have. One thing I have picked up on on in this forum is how important a puppy's parents are, this will reflect on what kind of puppy you end up with. Having a good natured dog would be the place I would start from.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome 
It will be fine...... Cockapoo puppies just love to bite children 
As long as the children understand that puppy needs lots of rest and sleep like a real baby, and you have a crate. When puppy is in the crate - the children aren't allowed to disturb it, (very difficult I know!) 
I only have one child billy, - he was 3 when we got Ralph, and just turned 4 when we got ruby.
They all get along great together...... Until Ralph chews something of Billy's!  so all toys, shoes and wellies will have to go out of reach for a couple of years! 
Most Cockapoo puppies do go through a bitey stage, it may be worth searching old threads on here.
Cockapoos are a nice size family dog -- you will need to think about what mix you are wanting:
Show / working / american cocker x miniature / toy poodle. 
You've found the right place to answer your questions x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My boy Max was just 11 months old when we had a house full with three young girls and a baby. Usually it's just me and my husband and a 18 year old. Max was a star. He was climbed over, sat on, hoisted into arms, generally pestered all day and he loved it. One of the girls was staying with us and she would walk Max into her bedroom, shut the door,bout him on the bed, climb up beside him and lay there cuddling him and reading to him. She was just 4 years old. It was wonderful to see. So their temperament is very amenable. As puppies they do need a lot of quiet. When they get over excited they get bitey. Not in a nasty way, but their little teeth are sharp. It's almost like they don't know what they need. Keep them calm and they are amazing little things. Good luck. Go for it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad thagt Tracey posted the pic of Billy suffering Ralph's teeth 
I really think that kids and dogs are a brilliant combination, but I'd be fibbing if I said that there won't be moments when you will be driven to wanting to tear your hair out - but, in my experience, children on there own can do that to me!
Over the years I've had a range of dogs with my kids. When my eldest was 2 we had a 9 year old GSD already part of our family and introduced a JRT pup, 7 months prior to th birth of my second child. When he was 2 we resuced a Rottie cross and five years later when my daughter was 2 we got Inzi, our collie as a pup. My childen are now 20, 17 and 10 and they all love the dogs. On a good day they love me too 
I don't think that cockapoos are significantly different from any other dog as puppies - they have razor sharp teeth, biting children is funny because it always gets an amazing reaction. They will probably pee and poop more than you would like inside in the first couple of weeks, and the pup might disturb your sleep, but once you have a routine established it will be fine. I should think with 3 young children you are good at routines! It really helps - pups need regular sleeping times when they cannot be bothered by young children.
I think the toughest thing about dog owning with young children, particularly during the dark months, is ensuring your dog gets enough exercise. Any dog that is under exercised and bored may well demonstrate challenging behaviour. Torch walks in waterproofs are fun occasionally, but every day can be hard. Once you get your kids out they will probably enjoy it - but getting children to go out, whatever the weather, because the dog needs a walk can try the patience of a saint.
If I was you I'd think hard about how you can manage that - maybe research local dog walkers so that if you have a sick child and can't get out there is someone you can call. If relatives or friends have offered to help out talk to them before hand about exactly how much they are prepared to help.
Also dog training is a brilliant idea, but again you may need a babysitter so that you can take the pup without your children. Trying to train pup and control three bored children in a hall full of other people and their pups is potentially a bit of a nightmare!!
Good luck - it will be fun and you will give your kids something that will really enrich their lives - nothing like having a fluffy friend when your parents are too busy to give you a hug!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Personally I would never have a rescue dog with young children in the house. Saying that I also waited till my children were grown up, 22 and 16, before getting a cockapoo, I always felt i wouldn't have time for the children and a pup.

Getting Bailey is the best thing I have done for our family and if I had done it sooner I am sure I would have coped.

I also agree with crate training if only to give Bailey a break from her "big sister and brother" who do not give her a minute (when they are in of course).


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,
I can only really re-iterate what others have said. It's really hard work, exhausting, life changing, just like having a newborn baby BUT it is worth it. With such young children I think you are better off going for a puppy where you know what you are getting and have an opportunity to immediately start to mould the puppy in to your family and lifestyle. I definitely agree on the crate training, set rules/boundaries and a good routine (more for the kids than the dog!) and a lot of patience. Any puppy goes through a nippy/bitey stage and little kids are tantalising to a small puppy. They scream and run, the perfect toy! My kids were 6 and 3 years when I got my first poo and I can remember shouting at both dog and kids at times...3 years on and we now have 3 dogs and the kids adore them. My youngest is busy making Valentine cards for them this week... true love.


----------



## Burnsey (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank You everyone for your opinions and feedback. I definitely appreciate it. 

I know I will have to make sure I limit how much time the kids play with the puppy. I can imagine it could be over stimulating And might make the dog nervous. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to handle this? Should we only allow one kid at a time to play with her? Should I limit it to 10-20% of the time the dog is awake etc. ?? 

I am going to need to research this more for sure. I know my kids are going to want to spend the whole time with her. Might be one of the biggest challenges to balance that. 

Thanks Again


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Burnsey said:


> I know my kids are going to want to spend the whole time with her. Might be one of the biggest challenges to balance that.
> 
> Thanks Again


Maybe not once the puppy is running after them growling and snapping its little razor sharp gnashers!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Burnsey said:


> Thank You everyone for your opinions and feedback. I definitely appreciate it.
> 
> I know I will have to make sure I limit how much time the kids play with the puppy. I can imagine it could be over stimulating And might make the dog nervous. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to handle this? Should we only allow one kid at a time to play with her? Should I limit it to 10-20% of the time the dog is awake etc. ??
> 
> ...


I wouldn't set a time table - or make a plan, because that will go out of the window! A puppy will love the fuss and attention from 3 children. As long as they are gentle and not arguing over it by pulling a leg each 
And when puppy gets over excited and bitey - crate time, have a cover/ blanket over the crate too.
I think I read on hear an 8 week old puppy still requires 18 hours sleep! They tire very easily. Enjoy x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Welcome
> It will be fine...... Cockapoo puppies just love to bite children
> As long as the children understand that puppy needs lots of rest and sleep like a real baby, and you have a crate. When puppy is in the crate - the children aren't allowed to disturb it, (very difficult I know!)
> I only have one child billy, - he was 3 when we got Ralph, and just turned 4 when we got ruby.
> ...


Tracey, aren't you going to show the rest of the photos in this series?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

From my current observations of my 12 week old puppy, it's a maximum amount of 10 mins, mad dash, tug, charge about. Then rest and chew, then sleep. Wake up,wee, mad dash, rest and chew, sleep. This is the pattern on and off all day, with breaks for feeding, walking and training of course. The sleep periods are always longer than the dashing and playing, even for my 18 month cockerpoo. They will sleep for any amount of time if they are quietly cuddled. But as soon as I move to leave the room, sleep is over and they get up to follow. So you can see how children in the house would interrupt this pattern big time. This is why the puppies get over stimulated and bitey. (More so when they are teething) and why children can bear the brunt of this. So your difficulty will be in training your children to leave the puppy alone when sleeping. Just whilst it's little. Your children will be so looked after by your dog tho'. They love to snuggle with poorly children. Enjoy the ride. It will be challenging, exhausting, enjoyable and wonderful.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey, aren't you going to show the rest of the photos in this series?


Ha - there was a whole sequence of these pics p, from fun to agony and terror - I can post them if you want? I have to do them individual as I'm rubbish x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Burnsey said:


> Thank You everyone for your opinions and feedback. I definitely appreciate it.
> 
> I know I will have to make sure I limit how much time the kids play with the puppy. I can imagine it could be over stimulating And might make the dog nervous. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to handle this? Should we only allow one kid at a time to play with her? Should I limit it to 10-20% of the time the dog is awake etc. ??
> 
> ...


It will be fine. 
Just have a few basic rules - such as only an adult can pick the puppy up. Sit on the floor to cuddle - not on the sofa - you don't want baby puppies jumping or falling out of arms or off sofas.
Anybody can give the puppy a treat (keep some of the puppy kibble in a bowl on the side) but they must ask the pup to sit and no bottom pressing allowed!
When the puppy is sleeping DO NOT DISTURB!
No puppy smacking.
Learn the X factor stand to help discourage the pup from jumping at flapping hands.
Everyone can have a turn at feeding the puppy - the puppy will probably come home on 4 meals a day so try and include your children in feeding time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great advice, If I am honest I would say that a rescue that has just got over the bitey stage, has been brought up well and is looking for a new home through absolutely no fault of its own would be a great find - but, very unlikely. Even then when they hit adolescence and started pushing boundary's a bit and seeming to forget what you have taught them, you may find yourself not being as sure about them as you would a dog that you had brought up from a young pup.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I can only tell you what it is like for us ( my kids are 4&6 and my younger one has ASD)
To keep everybody safe and happy, I can never leave the kids and Summer to play unatended, If I can't supervise their play, for example if I have to cook dinner or I am on the phone etc, she goes in her crate and has a snooze. Over tired puppy is grumpy puppy, so when we brought Summer home, she would go for a little nap pretty much every hour or so, she'd sleep for a bit, she would go out for a wee, we would play with her and then she'd go back to crate for another nap. Crate was the best decision ( obviously after getting Summer) it keeps her safe and gives her peace and quiet when the kids are getting too much. At almost 6 months old she's absolutely chilled out and easy going dog. I'm not saying it's always been easy, we had couple of accident when Summer nipped my younger one's hand quite hard, but it was always him bothering her and not taking a growl as a warning... but luckily if I watch them closely and supervise to ensure nice play, they get on very well  I have to say, we are so glad we have her, having puppy can be hard with small kids around,especially toilet training, we brought Summer home at the end of October and took her out every hour for weeks, so taking the kids with me every time in rain and cold was not fun, but it gets easier  And it it perfect for our family time, we make more effort to do things together now, we go for lovely walks and the kids run around with Summer, chasing each other etc.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a perfect picture.


----------

